# Cautious Newbie



## Miss Mitch

Hello everyone,

Well its been almost 2 weeks since our darling angel Olivia was born sleeping on 18th january. You always think it'll never happen to me...well here I am. Will probably be after lots of advice if anyone is willing to offer. xx


----------



## jojo23

hey hun! im so sorry for your loss, i lost my little girl last year at 22 weeks and a year on i still come on here for advice from the ladies in this forum. i dont know where i would be today without them and as brilliant as all the other forms are i know i can talk to the girls here about everything!!! whenever you need support we're always here for you!

thinking ofyou and your gorgeous olivia xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winterwonder

oh hun, i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: its still very raw for you i'm sure so please try to look after yourself and take things slowly, the ladies here are brill for advice and just being there when you need to let it all out.

xxx


----------



## DueSeptember

*Sorry for your Lost *


----------



## tummymummy

So sorry for your loss hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

I am so so so sorry for your loss of sweet Olivia :cry: Just remember it doesnt matter how long it takes for you to be able to put one foot in front of the other... do it in your own time :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry for your loss of Olivia. This is just something that you never get over, but it does get better, I promise :hugs::hugs::hugs:
It has taken me 10 months almost 11 to get to a place where I am not falling apart and a big part has to do with these ladies in this section. These women are amazing and If I didn't have them to come to I don't know where I would be :cry::cry: Nobody understands unless they have been through it, they just think you should get over it and move on :cry::cry::cry:I wish it was that easy to do, but we all know it is not.

I think of Ava all the time and I go to her grave every other day to see her and talk to her. She knows how much I love her. If you ever need to talk we are all here day or night anytime.

I am so sorry you are going through this :cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bec C

Im so sorry you are going through this too. Its very early days for you and unfortunatly there is no fast forward button through the early stages. Its been 6 months for me and it has eased slightly I do have more good days than bad, and the heavy feeling in my chest has gone.

Be gentle with yourself and do not do anything you are not up to.

Take care my lovely xx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

So sorry hun. It takes time and it does get better. We lost our twin boys at 23 weeks Christmas Day 2010 and i thought my world had ended. OH was a wreck for weeks, crying in their memory boxes, smelling their hats and nappies (they lived for a few hours).

I never thought i would get over it, but over a year later im nearly 26 weeks pregnant with my miracle little girl. The pregnancy hasnt been easy and i think about the boys everyday. Infact today, i got the clothes out of the loft to see what i need for this baby and it brought tears to my eyes seeing all the blue stuff i had bought.

I know my boys are with me everyday, and they will have a place in my heart forever. 

If you ever need to talk PM me. xxxx


----------



## OliveBay

Hi there Miss Mitch, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you'll find some great support here at this difficult time - please feel free to ask whatever questions you need or offload any of your emotions. Please remember to give yourself plenty of time to deal with the loss of your precious little one and don't expect too much of yourself in these early days. Even 4 months after losing my little boy I still have times where I can't believe how awful this experience has been and the sadness just hits me like a wave. It will get better for you in time, but there is unfortunately no way to fast forward through the grieving process.

Sending you lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

It makes me so sad to see another lady here that has lost their precious little one. It is early days, do what ever you need to do to get through the days. If you want to cry then cry, if you want to pig out and not get dressed then do so. There are not many things in life that are worse than losing a child & all the hopes and dreams that you have for them.

This is a wonderful place where you can come to laugh & cry & even feel human again. We have all been through what you have & can give you reassurance, advice and a shoulder to cry on.

Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## amanda83

So sorry for your loss. I promise it does get a little easier. I too lost my baby but at 22 weeks in October. My crying everyday has turned into once every week or once every two weeks. Going back to work at 4 weeks got my mind off things and kept me busy.
I would be lying if I said I haven't been super sad lately mostly because my due date is less than 2 weeks. I'm hoping I can begin really healing after this dreadful day passes. All the best, if you ever need to chat let me know.
xoxo


----------



## dancareoi

Miss Mitch said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well its been almost 2 weeks since our darling angel Olivia was born sleeping on 18th january. You always think it'll never happen to me...well here I am. Will probably be after lots of advice if anyone is willing to offer. xx

Hi, I am really sorry for your loss.

I too am new here, only joined about 2 weeks ago after my LO was born sleeping on 12th Jan 2012. (thought i was 17 weeks but LO had died 13-14 weeks, despite healthy scan at 12-13 weeks)

The first few days were a blur, so many different emotions racing around, from dispair, sadness and even anger that this could have happened.

We had a funeral service for our LO on mon 23rd Jan and laid the ashes to rest at the babies`s memorial garden at the hospital. So I now have a place to visit to be with my baby.

once this was done a felt a weight had been lifted and felt we could start to look forward, but I am still having bad days and haven`t been too good since Sunday as DH doesn`t think we should try again.

I also had MMC July 09 at 10 weeks (8 weeks gestation) we allowed 1 AF and in sept 09 I became pregnant again and my little boy was born May 10. I found becoming pregnant again so soon really helped with the grieving process and all those milestomes ie due date, didn`t seem quite so bad.

I desperately need to do the same this time, but me and DH need to have a good chat.

everyone deals with thse things differently, but there is no right or wrong this to do and feel, you just do what makes you feel better.

When you feel ready to try again, then you should, try not to worry and take each day as it comes. Just because it happened once, it doesn`t mean it will happen again.

There are lots of lovely ladies here who are always willing to chat and offer advice and tell you their stories and what they are doing to cope.

We are always here.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxTracyxx

So sorry for your loss. I lost my daughter at 20 weeks on December 21st 11 so feel your pain. Look after yourself x


----------



## Miss Mitch

Thank you very much everyone for your replies, sorry its taken so long to reply. I find it hard to be on here at the moment, but I assure you I will be back when I can face it. xxx


----------



## amotherslove

<3 thinking of you. sorry for your loss hon.


----------

